# Entry Level DSLR Options?



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

Hey All,

Recently I've had the photography bug hit me, and I've never actually owned a decent camera. I'm wondering what a decent entry level camera is for mostly macro, but also all around shooting as well? I'm looking for something that will last me until I ever got serious, and even wanted to upgrade lenses, etc. Any and all advice is welcome!

Thanks


----------



## bucilini (Jun 28, 2012)

Just be prepared to spend some money... Here is a site that can give you some review's on cameras as well as lenses http://www dpreview com/


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a Canon S95 which is a more sophisticated point and shoot with ability to easily change setting even on full manual mode. If you plan to use external flash then a G-series Canon may be better as it comes with a hotshoe. P+S cameras will never be as good as even entry level DSLR simply due to the ability to snap photos quickly and repeatedly however there is a huge price difference. I wouldn't spend too much on a body and rather invest in some decent glass. If you go entry level Canon there is a fairly affordable Marco lens built for cropped sensor cameras in the 60mm focal length as well as many choices in 3rd party lenses like sigma and tamron. Best bet is to go to a camera store and get the camera in your hands, you may find other brands suit your needs, feel better in your hands or are more in your price range.


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

We got a refurb Pentax K2000, it's been great. Even just the lens it came with works pretty well for macroish shots.

The camera we got looks and acts brand new, you would never know it was a refurb.

You can't beat the price either, $299.99 and free shipping!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830184146


----------



## s thomas (May 16, 2012)

I agree with Jayme on the price-per-dollar deal. That k2000 is a great camera for that price, just note it doesn't come with an sd card or battery... Doesn't change the fact it's a killer deal. 

The fact is you could get caught up in the gear-envy that goes along with aquariums just as easily in photography. There's literally hundreds of cameras on the market that will do what you want. People will say "Canon is better for this..." or "Nikon is better for that..." when the reality is that you will always have the opportunity to kick yourself for either overspending, or under buying or over complicating it. 

My suggestions to an amateur are this:

1. Know your budget. 
Stick to it. You will be cajoled and ridiculed and torn to spend more- but you will always be able to find "relatively" what you want within the initial budget you set for yourself. 
(see Jayme's advice- dslr with lens for under $300)

2. Explore the type of photography you're planning on doing, it may require extra tools or training you're not aware of before purchasing.
You already did this, great job!
Now explore sites that discuss how to shoot macro shots and focus on getting the necessary equipment within your budget. 
As an example, you can get a macro lens to shoot macro but does that limit you from shooting other stuff? Do you need to buy a separate lens or get an extension tube or reverse thread tube on the cheap?
3. Buy the inexpensive/ less gear option. 
I admit- this is controversial, but stick with me here...
You can totally go out and buy a flagship SLR and a few prime lenses, the right vibration resistant zoom lenses with huge apertures, a macro, flashes and strobes and light modifiers and stands and everything you'll ever need to grow into it and never have to buy another price of gear again. But you're still starting out in the same place. 
My advice is to buy as little gear you can on the cheap, and as you learn to use it, you learn exactly what you want and need to do the type of photography you want to do next. And you're not out the money from buying something to grow into. 
This could mean you get a great slr and lens for under $300 
It could mean you spend over $500 on a waterproof shockproof Olympus point and shoot where you can take underwater video of your aquarium. 
The thing is, everybody will pitch you this or that as the best thing for your situation. But I have found out its hard to really know what is best until after the fact.
In a way it is a lot like aquarists, we all end up with a bunch of extra gear and plants and tanks and keep trading and looking for the right setup, but we didn't really know what was going to work until we got into it. 

I hope this is helpful and not ranty, I've been shooting pro for a while now and have had to spend too much on stuff I didn't need and produced amazing work with vision and shoestrings. 

No matter what you decide, since you told us you're getting a camera it means you need to show off your photos!

And if you get a minute head on over to the power sellers and check out speedies macro shrimp shots. Holy. Wow. 

Cheers!


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

Thank you all for the great advice. When I take the plunge I will definitely share some shots


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Look at used also. A Pentax K10d, K100 Super, an older Pentax ist. All decent cameras if shutter actuations aren't too high. And with them you're not limited to newer lenses. You can use any lens made with a K-mount and with an adapter any M-42 screw lens.
Forget about the pixel wars. I've seen 6 mp shots blown up to poster size and they look great.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Also read some of the other threads in this forum that deal with the same question. :smile:


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm gunna 3rd? or 4th? the recommendation for a Pentax. I have one of those ancient old ist models. It's still going like the day its first owner bought it. (I'm AT LEAST number 3 or 4). I also picked up an old 90mm 1:2 with 1:1 adapter macro lens on fleabay a few years ago for less then 100 dollars. It's extremely sharp, really nice quality and size and a steal at that price. Although, from the looks of my research, it's also at least 30 years old.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Pooky125 said:


> I'm gunna 3rd? or 4th? the recommendation for a Pentax. I have one of those ancient old ist models. It's still going like the day its first owner bought it. (I'm AT LEAST number 3 or 4). I also picked up an old 90mm 1:2 with 1:1 adapter macro lens on fleabay a few years ago for less then 100 dollars. It's extremely sharp, really nice quality and size and a steal at that price. Although, from the looks of my research, *it's also at least 30 years old.*


And is probably better than the stuff made today.
You just have to watch out for the radioactive lenses that are still around.

Wish I had bought an ist when I had the chance. But back then I was enamored by pixels and almost, almost bought a Canon. Glad I came to my senses.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

IMHO, avoid off/small brands like pentax and sony, get a canon or nikon.
Either is fine as they're directly comparable and both make great cameras at a wide range of prices. There are tons of em around used, same goes for lenses and accessories. There are lots of dealers and repair facilities and just a great support network.

I live in a city of 1 million and I can't even think of a pentax dealer, let alone a repair shop while there are about 20 stores selling canon and nikon


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

blink said:


> IMHO, *avoid off/small brands like pentax* and sony, get a canon or nikon.
> Either is fine as they're directly comparable and both make great cameras at a wide range of prices. There are tons of em around used, same goes for lenses and accessories. There are lots of dealers and repair facilities and just a great support network.
> 
> I live in a city of 1 million and I can't even think of a pentax dealer, let alone a repair shop while there are about 20 stores selling canon and nikon


Pentax a "small" brand? Pentax is owned by Ricoh. Ricoh is right up there with Xerox and Canon in that respect. Nikon is part of Mitsubishi.
For most of Pentax's life it was its own company. They make cameras, optics and medical imaging equipment. Pentax surveying equipment is some of the best out there. Then bought out by Hoya (yeah, the filter company) then sold last year to Ricoh. (Hoya wanted the medical division and sold the camera part. Ricoh has experience in the camera field so a natural fit. In the production print end of Ricoh they are better than any Canon out there and run neck and neck with Xerox.)

Many of the things we call "standard" now on a slrs/dslrs were first implemented by Pentax. Such as the pentaprism. Yeah, they lost their footing for a while. But they are back strong.

BTW Pentax is only 2 years younger than Nikon. Nikon was 1917, Pentax 1919. No one really cares about Canon.




> 1954
> Asahiflex II
> 
> PENTAX introduces the Asahiflex II, featuring the *world's first instant return mirror system*. This exclusive PENTAX innovation solves the problem of mirror blackout—at the time, the principal drawback of SLR cameras, and thus paving the way for major progress in SLR development.
> ...


Also neither Nikon nor Canon offer anything in the medium or large format cameras. Pentax still does and is a highly regarded camera in those formats.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Ricoh makes nice copy machines.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Wasserpest said:


> Ricoh makes nice copy machines.


I have 3. We were one of the first in Tampa with their latest color box. It's only 80 large. BTW it's now called a digital press. More expensive than my Heidelberg was for sure.

They also had their own camera division.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Back to the OP's original question. You will get as many opinions about cameras as there are people who care to respond. It really doesn't matter which brand you wind up with. They are all good cameras and will do a great job. The real thing to consider is that you are buying into a system not just a single camera. The big ones, Nikon, Canon, Pentax are all good and have some outstanding glass. The glass is what you really need to think about. Nikon I believe can use most of the old glass. Pentax can use all of the old glass. Many of the Pentax lenses rival that of Nikon. The price, although high for the Limited lenses are still not as much as Nikon glass yet are on a par with them. Go out and handle the cameras you want. Look at refurbished and used. There are some great used Pentaxes out there for sale. There's some great Nikons also. I like Canon cameras about as much as I like their copiers/printer. 
The only bad thing about people recommending Pentax cameras is they buy them and then start bidding the glass up on fleabay. Lost many a lens because they bid it up more than I wanted to pay and more than it was really worth.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

You can get some great deals on used DSLR cameras at Adorama in great condition.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

audioaficionado said:


> You can get some great deals on used DSLR cameras at Adorama in great condition.


I spend way too much there.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Look at the DPReview forum in the DLSR sections and ask questions, then if you buy last years hot item that's already been replaced by a new model, you may be able to find a bargin on Ebay.


The big two are Canon & Nikon, I shot Olympus, Pentax, Sony, and a couple of others and they all make a good camera with different details.

For instance I went to Olympus because they are Smaller and lighter with a 2X crop factor, they make great glass and the image stabilation is in the body, but there are some trade offs because it's a 10 mp and Canon has some cheap cameras that are 18 mp and pumping out great quality.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm in the market for a used Canon T2i or T3i that I will have modded to 'full spectrum' for astrophotography, IR, UV, etc. I'm going with Canon as they have way better remote shutter control support for astrophotography than Nikon does. I can also use all my old Nikkor glass with it too. Otherwise I'd be getting a Nikon D5100 and I still might get one later when its prices go down even further.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

No Canon 60Da? :wink:

Ok, back to the OP. What's your budget like?


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Canon 60Da = $$$$ vs $$$ for modded T2i LOL.


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

Id say around $300. I'm selling off a few things I've got laying around to buy new toys


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

There's an almost new K200D Pentax with battery grip for 325 on pentaxforums.com market place. If I had the money it would be mine.

They've also got a K10D for 250. Both are nice cameras.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm sure you'll find something with at least 10mp and and a zoom lens within your $300 budget. Just keep hunting and be ready to pounce as those deals only last a very short while. I found an E+ Canon T2i body for $435 and it was gone in minutes. Now I'm seeing new ones for well under $600.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Pentax a "small" brand? Pentax is owned by Ricoh. Ricoh is right up there with Xerox and Canon in that respect. Nikon is part of Mitsubishi.
> For most of Pentax's life it was it's own company. They make cameras, optics and medical imaging equipment. Pentax surveying equipment is some of the best out there. Then bought out by Hoya (yeah, the filter company) then sold last year to Ricoh. (Hoya wanted the medical division and sold the camera part. Ricoh has experience in the camera field so a natural fit. In the production print end of Ricoh they are better than any Canon out there and run neck and neck with Xerox.)
> 
> Many of the things we call "standard" now on a slrs/dslrs were first implemented by Pentax. Such as the pentaprism. Yeah, they lost their footing for a while. But they are back strong.
> ...


That's all fine and good but pentax has 3% of the sale market while canon has 30+% and nikon around 28%. 
So pentax is small, piddly really but I was being non confrontational.

Id rather have a new built, warranteed camera I can go to the camera store and buy lenses for without having to gamble on the bay or buy from a pawn shop. a camera wuth a robust support network that I can get sales or service from anywhere in the civilized world. 

You may feel pentax is the greatest thing since boobies but it isnt what I want in a camera, nor is it a brand I'd feel comfortable recommending to a first time owner.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

blink said:


> That's all fine and good but pentax has 3% of the sale market while canon has 30+% and nikon around 28%.
> So pentax is small, piddly really but I was being non confrontational.
> 
> Id rather have a new built, warranteed camera I can go to the camera store and buy lenses for without having to gamble on the bay or buy from a pawn shop. a camera wuth a robust support network that I can get sales or service from anywhere in the civilized world.
> ...


So by that reasoning you would also never by a Hasselblad? Never mind. You could never afford it. As small as Pentax may be Nikon and Canon have nothing to compare to the 645D. CaNikon may have more of the market share but all three are backed by large corporations. All three will take excellent pictures up to the level of the person behind the lens. All will have warranties when new. All three have decent lenses. The Pentax Limited lenses are second to none. Just less expensive than CaNikon. Market share isn't everything. McDonalds proves that. As does Wally World.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

My first SLR was a Pentax. I only sold it to buy my F2 Nikon, which at the time was considered a state of the art pro camera. If the OP can find a good deal on a Pentax, he shouldn't be afraid of getting one.

We all should stop spamming up the OP's thread now.


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

I've been eyeing the Pentax K-x. What do you all think?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Trickerie said:


> I've been eyeing the Pentax K-x. What do you all think?


It's a decent body but lacks weather sealing. Although the AF point is selectable there is no indicator in the VF. If you can live with that it should serve well. If you don't care about video I'd look at the others from PF I listed


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

The ist series also lacks weather sealing (to old for that), but I've taken mine out in the rain, and even once fell in the river while carrying it, and never had a problem. YMMV, but Pentax makes a pretty robust little camera.


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

Found a k200d in mint condition with package lens and uv filter for 285. Hoping the deal will go through


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

It's a good camera. You will enjoy it for a long long time. Every lens you buy will have shake reduction since it's in the body not the lens like the Mikkie D and Burger King DSLRs. If you decide to buy older, M42 lenses the best piece of advice I can give you is to buy the actual Pentax adapter not an aftermarket. The aftermarkets don't work as well and on some lenses prevent it from focusing at infinity.

On another note. Blink, I received your PM. I didn't mean it the way you took it. Please accept this as my public apology.

George


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

As of right now Im not sure the deal will go through. I offered the guy 285, he accepted but I think he may have already sold it for more, as he stopped answering me! :|


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

That would be pretty low of him. Is this the one on pentax forums?


----------



## atomicjade (Jun 23, 2012)

The camera body will be your cheapest part of the investment, there is nothing wrong with the "smaller" brands but just be aware lens selections may be limited and availability fluctuate. I shot with a Minolta point for years and it was an excellent camera (my mom still uses it today) but when I decided to venture into the digital SLR realm I had to go with Nikon because I already had a 35mm and all my current lens would be interchangeable. I've been very happy with the D3100 it has 14mp (which mind you is only really important for printing purposes) and can record HD video. I paid $700 new for the kit but if you browse craigslists camera section there's often plenty of digital SLRs within your budget. I honestly don't think you can go wrong with any of the brands mentioned as they have all proven to produce excellent results, instead maybe base the focus of your research on the individual lens markets (and what ones are compatible with what body)


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> That would be pretty low of him. Is this the one on pentax forums?


No, a different place. But he did sell it for more to someone else. And I was all ready to pay :|


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Trickerie said:


> No, a different place. But he did sell it for more to someone else. And I was all ready to pay :|


Well that's just plain rude. Did you meet his asking price? If you did, then he cheated and had a private auction going unbeknownst to you.


----------



## Aquachic (Apr 6, 2011)

This may sound funny but if you take an underwater camera, you can lower it into your tank and take some fun pictures. The angles will be weird but you get the real colors and no flash back of the fish. You'll have to be creative on the angles unless you have someone to help you aim the camera using verbal directions. Grin.


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

audioaficionado said:


> Well that's just plain rude. Did you meet his asking price? If you did, then he cheated and had a private auction going unbeknownst to you.


I did. We were talking paypal and then he sent me a message stating the camera was sold for more. Oh well...


----------

